# Excel and Asta powerproject



## Armster (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone has had any success in getting excel to extract information from Asta powerproject. I have a requirement that needs me to extract the cmopletion dates for the tasks on a host of programmes and place this information into excel.

Thank for any help or any pointers where to start on this 

Dave


----------



## ozarkexpeditions (Jun 26, 2014)

Hello,

I realize this is an older post, but I wanted to see what solution you guys are currently using.

We have created a macro in Asta Powerpower project that copies all of the information we need in to your computer's clipboard. The Asta macro then opens a predefined Excel workbook. The Excel workbook uses the Workbook_Open() event, copies the clipboard information in to excel, and then the rest of the "open" macro takes care of creating any graphs or data analysis that we do.

Alternatively you can reference Excel from Asta's VBA reference library, but it doesn't seem to respond as well.

Cheers,
Ryan


----------



## pd1188 (May 25, 2017)

Dear Ryan,

I was also able to copy data from Powerproject and paste it in an excel sheet through a macro in Asta Powerproject.
What I want to do it using a macro written in the excel sheet rather than Asta powerproject.
I was unable to open a local asta(.pp) file through vba.

Regards


----------



## williambernal (May 19, 2019)

I am looking for one example about how to reference, instantiate objects or classes in Powerproject. Using VBA

I want to copy info from Powerproject, but I am not sure I am doing things well. Please your help will be appreciate


----------



## PhilipDayPlanner (Sep 30, 2020)

Hi All,

I know this post is now REALLY old, but I'm trying to make a start in Asta VBA object library, which is currently a total mystery to me.

I'm pretty confident in VBA on Excel and have used it extensively in the past. It'd be really helpful for me if I could understand some of the objects in Asta, so that I can start writing VBA to help in my Planning work.

Seeing as you guys have had some successes, could you give me a steer as to where to find object references that you have used? I'd be very grateful!

Phil


----------

